# New to Crypts and already addicted.



## FarCanal

G'day from an Aussie crypt fan,

This is an excellent source of information for crypts, well done to this forum. I've got a few questions so I'll put them all in this thread. Here goes ...

I've recently setup a 4' tank that is planted fairly "crypt heavy" and has some growing in to do. Here's a pic from a month or two ago;








I've since removed the red sword in the center for more crypts. What I want to do with tank is have a solid wall of C. Balansae for 70% of the background from the left. As you can see it is getting there, I planted 3. My first question is this, would pruning the tall Balansae leaves encourage more runners?

Toward the front left I've planted what maybe a Tonkenisis. I've just started an emersed setup and will try and get this plant to flower for an ID. Anyhow, here are some pics of it growing submersed if anyone wants to comment on it.
First a front shot;








Closer up;








What ever it is, it has sent out a runner;








and a side shot to show the beautiful red color, the photo doesn't do it justice;









I'll put in a photo of my newly setup emersed setup. It was an old 4' cracked tank that I patched up.
First the patched cracks;








A front view showing the glass baffles I put in for water falls;








And lastly running bare as a proof of concept;









I'll be getting my hands on as many crypts as I can to play with in my emersed tank, hopefully I'll get some flowering happening. I've been reading a lot of threads on here for ideas. I've had this running for a week or so and it seems to be staying very humid. It has a lot of plants in but not many are crypts yet, just test plants to convince myself it will work.


----------



## corymad

Hi there, 
welcome to the APC and the world of crypts. 

Your emerse crypt setup looks good and ready to go. It might be good to get a cover for your tank to maintain a reasonable level of humidity for the plants. 

Any plans on what species you want to keep?


----------



## FarCanal

Hey Alan,

I forgot to put the covers on for that photo, I have covers and they are a reasonably tight fit. The species I have so far in my Submersed tank are the following;

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Cryptocoryne willisii
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne beckettii ''Petchii''
Cryptocoryne crispatula
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkenisis
Cryptocoryne Siamensis
Cryptocoryne Rosenervous

I plan to put all these in the emersed tank once runners form. I have a few species that are a bit of a mystery as well. Here's a photo of one that I bought at my LFS that I think maybe Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica' as it grows similar to one I bought that was name tagged. In my small 2' tank in eco-complete it looks like this;








Same plant in my 4' tank in eco-complete, peat, bauxite and diatomite substrate;








In this richer substrate with less light it almost grows black. If anyone would like to take a guess based on the submersed growth, I'm all ears ....

The plant highest on my "wish list" is parva which is hard to come across here for some reason. It's around but only becomes available rarely ...


----------



## andrew__

looks like a nice tank for an emersed setup. Will you be doing anything to keep runners from growing into each other or will you just have one species per compartment?


----------



## FarCanal

Hey Andrew,

Everything will be going into pots, the gravel in there is just to take out some height. I had one suggestion to put leaf litter in one compartment but I'll keep it all to pots for now ....


----------



## ts168

Hi FarCanal, Nice setup and nice growth there. Keep it up...


----------



## andrew__

FarCanal said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> Everything will be going into pots, the gravel in there is just to take out some height. I had one suggestion to put leaf litter in one compartment but I'll keep it all to pots for now ....


sounds good then, carry on and post more pics when it's planted up


----------



## FarCanal

I think I should update this thread, it's been awhile. Might be easier to keep all my stuff in one place. As you will see, the addiction has really taken hold ...

*From August 2008;*

















































*From October 2008;*

















































































































*From September 2009;*

  

*From February 2010;*


  

   

*From March 2010;* ... after a big cleanup


----------



## FarCanal

.... and the Spathes

*C. Crispulata Balansae*

































































*C. Cordata "Rosenervis"*
  

*C. Cordata "Blassii"*
     

*C. Wendtii "unknown"*
      

*C. Wendtii "Red"*
  

*C. Willissii*
      

*C. Wendtii "Green"*
 

*C. Pontederiifolia*


----------



## joshvito

one word: epic awesome!


----------



## 954baby

nice collection! keep posting pics!


----------



## fjc973

wow, great set up !


----------



## pianofish

Wow man, nice setup! +1 on the waterfalls, nice touch. Hehe how long did it take you to paost that many pictures?
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## FarCanal

Just had a go at cutting up the Pontederiifolia spathe. Made a bit of a mess of it, the cut removed the male part from the kettle wall.

The entire spathe, this kettle is very transparent;


The female part of the flower;


Kettle wall from the inside, tiny little dots;


2 photo's of the male part of the flower, there is a gap in the male flowers and some of them are further down the spadix than normal;
 

Whilst flicking through the photo's on the computer I noticed this little black speck in the back ground kept moving around. Towards the top of the photo, directly above the mid point of the spadix. Didn't notice it with the naked eye. Got some little insects attracted to the flowers.


----------



## FarCanal

pianofish said:


> Wow man, nice setup! +1 on the waterfalls, nice touch. Hehe how long did it take you to paost that many pictures?
> Your pal,
> Pianofish


They are just copied and pasted from an Australian Forum which I update more regularly. A lot of those pictures I've posted on here before in individual threads. I just thought I'd put it all together in one place for this tank as I'm setting up a few more.


----------



## FarCanal

Some progress snaps taken at the end of May.
  

 

  

This Pontederiifolia open last night, pretty quick between flowers at 20 days. This plant goes through the flowering process quicker than any of the other crypts I've had;
  

This Blassii is getting closer, still probably a week away;


The last Blassii that flowered, the female parts of the melted flower can still be seen, out of focus in the foreground is another spathe starting. Also some very tiny spider webs can be seen too;


----------



## Cvurb

Wow! That is an amazing setup! I hope that I can get my collection to that many! Good job, you know what your doing!


----------



## FarCanal

Just had some new camera gear arrive so I thought I'd try it out on this spathe that opened this morning. Now I normally take my photo's first thing in the morning and I think this is the first time I've taken a photo of a crypt spathe at midday .... OMG the smell is simply horrid. I'd heard that C. Cordata flowers can smell like a dead rat but this is the first time I've really smelt a horrid smelling crypt flower. All photo's from now on will be taken as soon as they open!


----------



## Cvurb

Wow! That is simply Beautiful! I need to make my setup bigger like yours! Good job


----------



## supasi

Those plants are awesome.
I agree about cordata flower stench. It is horrid.

Keep the pics coming. I just wish I had as many species to grow here in NZ.


----------



## FarCanal

supasi said:


> Those plants are awesome.
> I agree about cordata flower stench. It is horrid.
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I just wish I had as many species to grow here in NZ.


I have the same complaint here in Australia, see so many species I'd like to keep on sites like this. We simply don't have them here. How many species available in NZ?


----------



## FarCanal

This Crypt Wendtii "Green" opened last night. I've got 3 flowers all about to open and I thought this one would be last. I moved this plant to one of my new emersed tanks about a week ago, I noticed the spathe starting and hoped the move wouldn't affect it. Again I've made the mistake of taking photo's at mid-day ... they definitely give off a much stronger smell than in the morning. It's not a good smell either! I think this is the third flower for this one, finally got around to trying a dissection.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

hey farcanal,

what lighting period are you using over your emersed setup?


----------



## FarCanal

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> hey farcanal,
> 
> what lighting period are you using over your emersed setup?


I have two T8 36W 4' bulbs, one comes on at 8am and off at 8pm, the other on at 1pm and off at 5pm. No direct sunlight but the morning sun does shine into that room.


----------



## HeyPK

"OMG the smell is simply horrid."

I recall reading somewhere that crypts attract small insects that feed on dead animals. The insects are trapped for a day or two in the kettle by the valve, and then they are released, coated with pollen, to go to another flower where they fertilize it.


----------



## 954baby

I had a really big spaeth that I dissected and when I made my first incision a few bugs flew out.


----------



## FarCanal

I vowed not to touch this tank until Early next year, I didn't want to jeopardize any chance of crypt flowering at the end of the year. I started off just relocating all the Wendtii's, Beckettii's and non crypt species out of this tank, then it was just repotting the plants I only have one off. It looks vastly different now.



I should have moved some leaves around, obscured Pontederiifolia in flower
 

I've started 6 more tanks under my house, they were fish tanks from my LFS and have seen 20 years of use, quite scratchy;


Tank 1, almost full. I figure I can squeeze 3 more pots in. These plants are all non-crypts, I was hoping this tank would house all my non-crypt emersed plants but I think they will spill out into other tanks. Not sure all the plants in there will survive. 


Tank 2, Crypt Wendtii's and Beckettii's. Got a few more on order to add to this


Tank 3, Random Crypts that don't fit in my main emersed tank.


Not sure what to do with the remaining 3 just yet. Getting to the point where I can't find anymore crypts in Australia to add to the collection. I've got the feelers out looking for more, will wait and see. I've got some on order which should take the collection to;

Crypt Albida
Crypt Albida "costata"
Crypt Albida "korthause"
Crypt Beckettii
Crypt Cordata "Blassii"
Crypt Cordata "Rosenervis"
Crypt Cordata "Siamensis"
Crypt Crispatula
Crypt Crispatula "balansae" (broad green leaf)
Crypt Crispatula "balansae" (narrow red leaf)
Crypt Lucens
Crypt Nevellii
Crypt Parva
Crypt Pontederiifolia
Crypt Spiralis
Crypt Retrospiralis
Crypt Wendtii
Crypt Wendtii "Red"
Crypt Wendtii "Green"
Crypt Wendtii "Tropica"
Crypt Wendtii "Green Gecko"
Crypt Xwillisii

I have ordered these online;
Crypt Beckettii "Petchii"
Crypt Lutea
Crypt Undulata
Crypt Undulata "Red"
Crypt Walkeri
Crypt Wendtii "Brown"
Crypt Wendtii "Mi Oya"


----------



## FarCanal

954baby said:


> I had a really big spaeth that I dissected and when I made my first incision a few bugs flew out.


They may have been trapped in there at the time. In the last few months I've had 9 or 10 flowers from 3 species and have noticed there are little insects flying around in my main emersed tank and in my Wendtii tank (one flower opened in there a week or two after I moved it). The main emersed tank has been running for a fair while and it has taken some time for them (the flying insects) to get to the point where they are easy to see. It used to be a very rare site, hope it's a good thing. I've seen little spiders and some earthworms as well. I've not successfully got a good photo of them as they are tiny.

If I could just get two plants to flower a day or two apart, might get some to set seed.

These were the first insects to show http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/67365-insects.html I think I have something different now, bit bigger than those.


----------



## supasi

FarCanal said:


> I have the same complaint here in Australia, see so many species I'd like to keep on sites like this. We simply don't have them here. How many species available in NZ?


I have only been able to find:
Wendtii Brown
Wendtii Green
Wendtii red
Wendtii Tropica
Cordata Blassi
Walkeri Lutea
Becketii
Afinnis
Balansae
Retrospiralis
Undulata
Lucens
Petchii
Pontaderifolia

I have been searching for approx 2 years now and these are all I can come up with.
We have very strict importation laws here which prevent any form of import.


----------



## FarCanal

supasi said:


> I have only been able to find:
> Wendtii Brown
> Wendtii Green
> Wendtii red
> Wendtii Tropica
> Cordata Blassi
> Walkeri Lutea
> Becketii
> Afinnis
> Balansae
> Retrospiralis
> Undulata
> Lucens
> Petchii
> Pontaderifolia
> 
> I have been searching for approx 2 years now and these are all I can come up with.
> We have very strict importation laws here which prevent any form of import.


Yeah, I hear you loud and clear. Pretty much the same deal here. Our quarantine laws are strict and getting stricter. Good to see you have Affinis, that's one that was available in Australia but seems to have been lost. I've heard rumours that it may still be around, hopefully it will show up one day.


----------



## supasi

FarCanal said:


> Yeah, I hear you loud and clear. Pretty much the same deal here. Our quarantine laws are strict and getting stricter. Good to see you have Affinis, that's one that was available in Australia but seems to have been lost. I've heard rumours that it may still be around, hopefully it will show up one day.


Thats what we put up with living on our Island Paradises. LOL 
Affinis is quite common here. Its a popular plant as it grows low and spreads easily. What I really want is some more Cordata varieties that you have there. Oh well, Dreams are free.


----------



## FarCanal

supasi said:


> Thats what we put up with living on our Island Paradises. LOL
> Affinis is quite common here. Its a popular plant as it grows low and spreads easily. What I really want is some more Cordata varieties that you have there. Oh well, Dreams are free.


Quite true. I am glad I have the Cordata's, my favourite crypt so far is Rosanervig. Have you tried looking for Lagenandra? They don't appear to be in Australia, I'd like to have a go at those from what I have read.


----------



## tanVincent

If you wanna get your hands on some Lagendera, i might be able to source around the aquarium shops around here to see if i can find any 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## FarCanal

tanVincent said:


> If you wanna get your hands on some Lagendera, i might be able to source around the aquarium shops around here to see if i can find any
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


I doubt I'd be able to import it, our quarantine laws wouldn't allow it. Thanks for the offer though. I've been meaning to look into what is involved, I've read on Australian forums about people bringing in other plants and it was cost prohibitive. I think they ended up spending several thousand dollars and loosing most of what they bought in due to the treatment quarantine uses.


----------



## tanVincent

Which part of australia are you at? my sister is a citizen of australia and she comes back often, maybe can work something out.

vincent


----------



## FarCanal

I'm in Central Queensland, I was just reading up on some of the importation laws for Australia. Unless it's growing them from seed from a approved source (3 locations in America and 1 in Italy) or "APPROVED SOURCES OF TISSUE CULTURES FREE OF MEDIA" (http://www.daff.gov.au/aqis/import/plants-grains-hort/approved-sources) it sounds like the process that Australian Quarantine uses to kill off any harmful things would kill a crypt or lagendera pretty quickly and is very expensive.


----------



## tanVincent

...unless its....errhhhmmm....errhmmm...


----------



## FarCanal

Nah ... not at all interested in importing anything illegally. I would only ever go through legitimate channels.


----------



## FarCanal

Had 3 types of crypts flowering like mad lately, Pontederiifolia, Cordata "Blassii" and a Green Wendtii. I've posted photo's of all these before but I'll post some new pics as I think I'm getting better at taking photo's. These are the better pictures.

*Pontederiifolia*
       

*Cordata "blassii"*

    

Had one flower in an aquarium, luckily it was in a pot so I raised it up and it actually opened
  

and the open flower;


Removed from the aquarium for some photo's.
 

*Wendtii Green*
 
 

2 open spathes, 2 more on the way and loads of cathapyls around the base
 

If they keep flowering I'll keep taking photo's for practice. Finding it strange that these are flowering here as it's winter.


----------



## FarCanal

A Crypt Cordata Siamensis, first time flowered for me. A lot more colour to the limb than I expected to see.
 
2 small spiders clearly seen in this shot
  
Looks like another spathe is on the way ....

Been keeping a spreadsheet to keep track of flowering dates, had plenty of flowers lately, just nothing new. Getting close to the big 50th flower. 

Pretty happy with these shots, I'll try some dissection shots tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ferchu22

Wow, nice pics and plants, and nice cordata!!! Could you share some culture and fert info with us? I've never had my cordatas with this insane growth...

Best regards


----------



## FarCanal

ferchu22 said:


> Wow, nice pics and plants, and nice cordata!!! Could you share some culture and fert info with us? I've never had my cordatas with this insane growth...
> 
> Best regards


Sure Ferchu, happy to share what I am doing. This particular crypt is potted in ADA Malaya with a generous amount of ADA Powersand S in the bottom of the pot. The Crypt Cordata "Blassii" that flowers in my Aquarium did poorly for around a year, I repotted it into this same substrate and it never looked back, lots of growth, lots of runners and it flowers readily. The Siamensis has been in my collection for 7 months, growth has been slow but steady. I'd recommend trying ADA Powersand, I'm new to it but have noticed great results with it.

The Ferts ; I add 3 to 4 drops of an Australian made fertilizer(similar to Seachem Flourish) to the water column. I also have a few large Bolbitis heteroclita growing in the same tank, the water ferts would mainly go to these plants. I give a light spray (1mL Miraclegro to 500mL of water) to the foliage daily. By light spray I mean in a 4' aquarium I give 3 pulls of the trigger from a mist bottle. Left, middle, right. Any more than that is a waste.

The Lights ; 1 4' 36W T8 bulb for 12 hours (8am - 8pm) and 1 4' 36W T8 bulb for 4 hours (1pm-5pm)

The Water ; I treat all my water the same, I try and keep it at a PH of 6.8. I did test the water for hardness years ago but have forgotten what it is. Haven't used a test kit for at least 3 or 4 years.


----------



## FarCanal

Just had a go at cutting up the spathe and taking some Macro shots. I was surprised by the colour on the limb yesterday, equally surprised at the colours with in as well. Far more colourful than I expected.
  
You can see droplets of pollen on the male part of the flower.
  
Again I noticed a much different smell on the second day than on the first, the second day smell is a much sweeter smell. Opening day is horrid ....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi FarCanal,

Wow! Those are some nice macro shots of the spathe! Nice "surgery" you did there as well!


----------



## FarCanal

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi FarCanal,
> 
> Wow! Those are some nice macro shots of the spathe! Nice "surgery" you did there as well!


G'day Roy,

Thanks for that, I look back at some of my early photo's and they are pretty ordinary. I'm really hoping some of the earlier stuff flowers again so I can get more practice in. It starts with aquarium's, then the emersed culture bug bites, now I am getting into photography as well. Flowering season is coming and I am anxious to get some more practice in.

Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## FarCanal

Updates on 2 more of my emersed tanks.

Tank 2 - Crypts Wendtii, Beckettii and Undulata. Growth is very lush in here, it's hard to spot flowers.


 

Tank 3 - Mixed crypts, mosses, ferns and one stem plant


----------



## FarCanal

I had a feeling this C. Cordata "Siamensis" flower was going to open soon, when I awoke this morning to find it still closed I setup the tripod and camera and hoped it would open this morning. The first photo was taken before the lights came on, (lights come on at 8am) and when I checked just after 8 it was still closed. Much to my surprise it started opening after the lights came on and I missed the start. So I started taking photo's every few minutes only to get a flat battery on my camera during the process. D'oh!!! One day I'll get a good set of photo's for an opening flower .....

    

The final aim is to do one of those animated .gif files if I ever get it right.


----------



## FarCanal

I was taking some photo's today and these 2 Pontederiifolia's were both flowering so I took some photo's.

   

Had a go at dissecting;


----------



## FarCanal

One thing I've wanted for awhile now is more magnification for macro photo's, well with the Aussie dollar doing so well I thought I'd splash out and get some camera gear that would allow me to do precisely that. Haven't bothered to read the manual yet, just opened the box and tried it out on a 3 day old C. Cordata var. Blassii spathe.

1:1 magnification shots
 

5:1 magnification shots


----------



## FarCanal

Had 3 different Wendtii's open today, good chance to compare them.
Left to Right - Tropica, Green from Nchanted, Green from Shake

First off, the tropica pics. I've only flowered this one once before in an outside tub, the photo's are terrible. Hopefully this is an improvement;


----------



## FarCanal

2nd up, Wendtii green from Nchanted. First flower for this one. This opened today.


----------



## FarCanal

3rd up, Wendtii Green from Shake. This plant started flowering in May, this is it's 14th flower since then. It has flowered non-stop since it started. This one opened yesterday.


----------



## FarCanal

This flower opened on the 19th, I took the photo's this morning. It was on the verge of collapse / melting. It's a C. Cordata "Siamensis"
   

The male part of the flower has lost most of it's shape
 

The female parts still look OK.


----------



## ferchu22

Wow! Nice spathe color and nice macro photos!!


----------



## legomaniac89

You're on a roll!


----------



## FarCanal

This season has been going well so far, just gone over 50 flowers with a fair bit of this season to go. I'll keep updating this spreadsheet, should make interesting reading in a few years. I've managed to get 40% of what I have to flower, I'd gladly trade some of the quantity for variety. One plant has flowered 16 times since April, should be interesting to see how many it can have.


----------



## FarCanal

This Wendtii Red opened yesterday, almost a year since it's last flower. Hopefully these photo's are a big improvement.


I measured the spathe, from the underside of the kettle to the top of the limb was 11cm, it was on a stork that was around 6cm. Shows all the same traits as last time, a twisted tube (not as twisted as the last one), a yellow limb and yellow collar.


----------



## Chuukus

Wow those are some very nice pictures!
Those plants are great!


----------



## FarCanal

Chuukus said:


> Wow those are some very nice pictures!
> Those plants are great!


Cheers Chuukus, this hobby (flowering crypts), has spawn another ... photography. I've become so interested in macro photography. I think my photo's have come along way from the start of this thread. Just hoping I can get all those early ones to flower again.


----------



## mthom211

Are you part of QLDAF? If not you should join it's really good and spefically for queensland. I noticed at the start of your thread you were looking for parva. Aquagreen currently has them in stock for $4.30 each.


----------



## FarCanal

mthom211 said:


> Are you part of QLDAF? If not you should join it's really good and spefically for queensland. I noticed at the start of your thread you were looking for parva. Aquagreen currently has them in stock for $4.30 each.


No not a member of QLDAF, I am on Aquariumlife as "BrianS" though. I've managed to collect all the Aquagreen crypts, it took awhile. I'll check out that site you mentioned, thanks for the heads up ...


----------



## drongo12

I very much enjoyed the macro photos of the flowers, very helpful, and also a very nice set up.


----------



## Cvurb

Woah that is awesome! How is your Main Aquarium doing with the Crypts?


----------



## FarCanal

Don't take many photo's of that tank anymore, keep telling myself to tear it down and redo it with just a few different crypts in it. It's a jungle of crypts now days, here are some old photo's ... don't have recent ones.

From September 08

























From August 09

 

This tank in my office, just has a single T8 bulb over it and is about 0.7WPG, grows some nice crypts too.
August 2008

































May 2010


----------



## totziens

Looks like a great plants storage tank. Very amazing good looking Crypts. I envy your plants especially the Crypts!!!


----------



## ferchu22

Wow, how nice crypts tanks! I hope I'll have one similar some day...[smilie=n:


----------



## Cvurb

Dude you are my Hero. I just tore down my previous crappy tank, and put 90% crypts in it, covering the whole floor of the tank. They are small now, but will someday grow huge, and I think my tank will become overrun. But they are the coolest plants in the trade, I love yours, and can't wait to get some results, I'm already getting a lot of growth. I'll probably get some root tabs in a few months, even though my tank is the Walstad method. What do you have your Java Ferns growing on? Just the Substrate, or are they growing on some driftwood or rocks? They look good too. 
Good Job!

Edit: What substrate do you have? Just normal gravel?


----------



## FarCanal

Thanks for the feedback guys. The tanks with the ferns in is just a plain gravel, the ferns I tied to wood pieces that are around 10 to 20cm in length. The substrate in the other tank is Eco-Complete, in the fern tank the pots contain all sorts of substrates (eco-complete, ADA, JBL)


----------



## Cvurb

Very cool. And I'm very Jealous.
Some new pictures of the tank will be awesome


----------



## SOLOMON

You're holding out on them Brian, what about the Gif image of the opening spathe and all your new macro shots?


----------



## FarCanal

SOLOMON said:


> You're holding out on them Brian, what about the Gif image of the opening spathe and all your new macro shots?


Shhh Solomon ... The opening spathe is on here, a few threads down. Only the crypt related macro's are getting a run. There are photography forums for the others ....


----------



## FarCanal

Well I had a plant flower today that hasn't flowered for me before, this is the Crypt Beckettii that I bought from Aquagreen in November 2009. Sadly, it looks nothing like a Becketti, I think it's a Wendtii. Actually, I think it's the exact same mystery plant that's labelled Crypt Wendtii "Unkown", shown here.

The pictures for todays flower, and some sort of grub that was getting in the way;
           

Some links for what a Beckettii should look like and what a Wendtii should look like. Pretty good match up to the 3rd row down, second picture from the left.

Keen to hear what others think ....


----------



## legomaniac89

I have to agree. That's a _C. wendtii_. I'm really beginning to think that the true _C. beckettii_ is pretty rare in the hobby. I've bought _C. beckettii_ 3 times, all from reputable sources, and every time it ended up being another _C. wendtii_.

Nice looking spathe, regardless


----------



## FarCanal

I haven't had any new flowers lately, but I have bought Zerene Stacker, a focus stacking program. This has been my first attempt at using it to try and get a greater depth of field in the photo's. Still need to get a feel for how it works, some of these I think I needed to take more images. The flower is a C. Cordata "Siamensis" and it opened yesterday.


----------



## chad320

Wow, your focus stacker is amazing already. This is going to make for some great shots. Really looking forward to this Brian!!!


----------



## FarCanal

Cheers Chad. Just more photo stacking practice, this is a C. Cordata Blassii that opened yesterday;






















































This is a C. Pontederiifolia that opened 4 days ago, it was on the verge of collapse;


----------



## fourhorses44

Wow! Those are amazing photos! I don't know what a "stacker" is, but it makes the pictures look almost 3-dimensional. Really fantastic!


----------



## FarCanal

Cheers for that feedback Fourhorses44.

C. Cordata Rosenervis.


----------



## ferchu22

Wow Brian, nice pics! I just realized how nice this spathe is!


----------



## FarCanal

Cheers Ferchu22, it is one of the prettiest flowers ... that's why I have it as my avatar.

Had a new plant flower today, I received it labelled as C. Ciliata var. Latifolia but it appears to be C. Moehlmannii. I'll be making up a new label for this one! Moehlmannii is one that I've not seen for sale before in Australia and should be a good new addition to the aquarium plant trade here, I know it's one that has been on my wish list ever since I got into crypts. In the photo's below it would appear that there are a lot of spider mites, there was only one and as always, it was very active appearing as a ghost many times in these photo's.


























































































Also open today was this C. Blassii, lost count of how many times this plant has flowered for me. This one is getting pretty big, I only got 2 photo's and put it back in its tank and got the lid on fast. It STANK!


----------

